

Whiteboard: upvote on ProductHunt - kolomi
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/whiteboard
Just announced Whiteboard and we are featured on ProductHunt today. Would love to hear your feedback and thoughts on our product<p>Some upvote love on ProductHunt would be appreciated!
======
minimaxir
Asking for upvotes for any link aggregator is strongly not recommended.

